# free plant food tablets



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.gardenlink.com/FreeSamplesAQRMTABS.htm

Be sure to use the code for free samples on this page
http://www.gardenlink.com/AquariumPlantFood.htm

The word is near the bottom of the page. Todays word is Anacharis but it will change everyday.

You have to answer several questions to get the sample. I havent tried it so I dont know if you have to pay shipping or not.


----------

